

ReadyForZero (YC10) Launches Assault on Credit Card Debt - ryanmickle
http://www.triplepundit.com/2010/09/readyforzero-launches-assault-on-credit-card-debt/

======
bgnm2000
can we get some invites?

~~~
ryanmickle
They're randomly selecting about 30 people a day, who are let all the way in
(immediately) upon requesting an invite, last I heard. Be sure to do that and
I'd expect that you'll have access shortly.

